# First Betta Plushie Attempt



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Been trying to add more animals to my sewing repertoire so of course I try a betta lol

I wanted it to have flaring gill action but it didn't quite work out.

20150408_125601 by Kaxen6, on Flickr

20150408_125657 by Kaxen6, on Flickr

20150408_125620 by Kaxen6, on Flickr

20150408_125641 by Kaxen6, on Flickr


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

It's so cute! Looks awesome.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

That looks awesome!

I've been considering trying to figure out how to make crocheted amigrumi betta. Just haven't been able to find the motivation to do so.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

How cute!! I wish I was that crafty!


----------



## Getrealism (Apr 16, 2015)

That is Awesome!


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow! Can you say TALENT! I can bearly make a bear! (See what I did there!) It's amazingly detailed! I could never find the cash to do that! I spend all me cash on Betta!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!! You are soooo creative!


----------

